# How To Grow Bigger Buds?



## Budbrothers (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi first time Soil Grower/grower period i was wondering because ive seen my friends harvest and was a little disapointed the buds were loose skinny scruffy buds.

I am using 450 watt  HPS Ballast with a SunMaster Super HPS which is rated at 90,000  Lumens.  I have about 13 MJ plants just 2 weeks into the flowering phase. I plan on getting some DNF BLOOM FORTIFIER 0 - 50 - 30  with this will my grow get me big dense buds?
or will they be skinny and scruffy like my friends?

also the 11 out of 13 are White Russian and the other 2 are Champaigne strain.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Apr 6, 2008)

with that much light, you should be pretty good, as long as you have good genetics.  also, im not 100%, but i think you want some nitrogen in your fertilizer.  you want less than potassium, but you need some im pretty sure.  can someone verify this?


----------



## Afrikaaner (Apr 6, 2008)

wait, after actually reading your post, yeah, your genetics sound fine lol white russian ive heard is some of the best.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah N is needed if not in soil but not near what your P and K should be for flowering. try a compost tea, they always work for me. supercropping will tame the plants and make for denser buds. goodluck on the harvest!


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 6, 2008)

450 watt 90,000 lumens how? my 400 watt is only 55,000 watts. Are you sure?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 6, 2008)

what is the size of the flower room?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> what is the size of the flower room?


:yeahthat: 13 plants under one 400w? Put 5 under it next time and I bet you'll see a large difference.


----------



## Cole (Apr 6, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> 450 watt 90,000 lumens how? my 400 watt is only 55,000 watts. Are you sure?


 


                                                                           :yeahthat:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

My 400 watt is also rated at about 55000 lumens. Do you have any pics of your grow? We would love to see pics. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## johnny_bravo (Apr 7, 2008)

Ive used budzilla for the last 2 crops ive done all my m8s use it & it sure does do the trick if u want big solid buds!! 

http://sog.open24x7.biz/catalog/pro...d=534&osCsid=69316de716ada7527f7b74e8b4b5e3fa


----------

